# Forum project watch has arrived



## lazy79

Here is a wristshot. Strap is temporal. Seems 1piece strap is better. Tried with zulu and it is not too thick.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

*Re: WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted*



lazy79 said:


> Here is a wristshot. Strap is temporal. Seems 1piece strap is better. Tried with zulu and it is not too thick.
> View attachment 13037473


Thank you kindly for the wrist shot, it's always the photo I wait to see..
I would usually agree about a one piece strap, however that strap matches the watch very well.


----------



## fallenmig

*Re: WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted*



lazy79 said:


> Here is a wristshot. Strap is temporal. Seems 1piece strap is better. Tried with zulu and it is not too thick.
> View attachment 13037473


Sharp looking, I am thinking to get a carbon fiber leather strap with matching orange stitching, what you all think?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

*Re: WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted*



fallenmig said:


> Sharp looking, I am thinking to get a carbon fiber leather strap with matching orange stitching, what you all think?
> 
> View attachment 13038863


I have this strap on my Alxpres wish list, never ordered it because of the large gap between the spring bars and the case. I have a 150 se and have never been happy with any two piece straps so it sits on a Perlon one piece. Then Comrade Lazy posted this :-



lazy79 said:


> Here is a wristshot. Strap is temporal. Seems 1piece strap is better. Tried with zulu and it is not too thick.
> View attachment 13037473


Now that I have ordered two different natos, I am rethinking the whole thing.

Probably need to know how thick this strap is first..If you find the answer to that let us know.


----------



## Chascomm

Looks great. Thanks for sharing :-!


----------



## DerangedGoose

Safe to assume no fitted rubber straps exist for this, right?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

DerangedGoose said:


> Safe to assume no fitted rubber straps exist for this, right?


Do you mean Vostok branded straps?

I was thinking of this :-


----------



## Danilao

I want try this 1,70€ strap bought on wish









Thanks for the pic!


----------



## DerangedGoose

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Do you mean Vostok branded straps?
> 
> I was thinking of this :-


Just something where the strap is fitted to the lugs / lines of the case, regardless of the strap branding


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

DerangedGoose said:


> Just something where the strap is fitted to the lugs / lines of the case, regardless of the strap branding


This is 150 case which currently has no fitted strap that I am aware of. For some reason Vostok have placed the spring bar holes in a odd position leaving all but the thickest straps with a noticeably large gap between it and the case. I have ordered a couple of one piece straps because this annoys me, of course the problem with that is the watch sits higher off the wrist

Link o photos for examples :- https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737-208.html#post45752453

Don't forget this needs a 22mm width strap.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## atatat

Nice watch, thanks to team of wus and meranom.


----------



## Chascomm

I just remembered this thread on Public:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wus-project-watches-post-yours-2168186.html

Who will be the first?


----------



## DerangedGoose

Confuse-a-cat said:


> This is 150 case which currently has no fitted strap that I am aware of. For some reason Vostok have placed the spring bar holes in a odd position leaving all but the thickest straps with a noticeably large gap between it and the case. I have ordered a couple of one piece straps because this annoys me, of course the problem with that is the watch sits higher off the wrist
> 
> Link o photos for examples :- https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737-208.html#post45752453
> 
> Don't forget this needs a 22mm width strap.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


I figured as much. Is there by chance a picture of the 150 case on shark mesh (without the tubes of the milanese style meranom mesh)?


----------



## Arizone

DerangedGoose said:


> I figured as much. Is there by chance a picture of the 150 case on shark mesh (without the tubes of the milanese style meranom mesh)?


----------



## Kornienko

*Re: WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted*

View attachment 13053521


----------



## kakefe

tried on different straps ...

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Chascomm

kakefe said:


> tried on different straps ...


A difficult choice. I have one ready and waiting but looking at your selections I wonder if I will need to go shopping again.


----------



## cuthbert

kakefe said:


> tried on different straps ...
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Mesh is the winner.

However, despite of the disappointments (no starbrushing, horizontal brushing of the dial, lumed triangle) it looks handsome, a very 70s diver like a Doxa or a Baby Ploprof.


----------



## tokareva

The watch not only looks fantastic, but it is also very easy to read. I really appreciate that aspect of it.


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> The watch not only looks fantastic, but it is also very easy to read. I really appreciate that aspect of it.


That is a common feature of all the divers of that era because they were meant to be toolwatches:





































While it's just and humble Vostok I don't think it would look out of place with this company.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Mine arrived at my home today!
Happy happy, joy joy!!!

Only Dimitri, there were some dust and orange paint specks under the crystal and this is the first time a watch from Meranom arrived without a box.....

















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but can this still be ordered?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

OrangeOrange said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but can this still be ordered?


Not a stupid question at all.
The current members list is full however, there a few still to pay. There is a small waiting list and if you are interested in owning this watch, I would strongly suggest you apply to join the waiting list as soon as possible.

Link to the thread for this watch:-*Thread: WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737.html

On the first page you will see the links for the Registration Form and the Registration Spreadsheet

I would also strongly suggest that you post on that thread, your intention to buy this watch if you reach the main list.

Good luck . and please don't spend too much time hesitating.


----------



## fargelios

cuthbert said:


> That is a common feature of all the divers of that era because they were meant to be toolwatches:
> 
> While it's just and humble Vostok I don't think it would look out of place with this company.


I think it's a little easier in reality


----------



## jose-CostaRica

fliegerchrono said:


> Mine arrived at my home today!
> Happy happy, joy joy!!!
> 
> Only Dimitri, there were some dust and orange paint specks under the crystal and this is the first time a watch from Meranom arrived without a box.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


So it comes like that?? Just rolled in plastic ?? Man you know what.. that is very cool actually!! The little cord and paper tag... So vintage! You feel you're receiving an old watch... Full Soviet experience! So cool!

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## fliegerchrono

jose-CostaRica said:


> So it comes like that?? Just rolled in plastic ?? Man you know what.. that is very cool actually!! The little cord and paper tag... So vintage! You feel you're receiving an old watch... Full Soviet experience! So cool!
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


That was probably how it was written in the five year plan!
Bubble wrap envelope and the watch itself wrapped in some more bubble wrap.
The little tag on a string was a lovely touch tough.

To improve on the packing still I would like the way some Ukrainian/Bellarussian/Kazach watch traders pack there watches, brown packing paper, string and a SEALING-WAX SEAL ?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

Nice project watch, Comrades! I sort of think it looks better than the Slava. I missed all the fun somehow... stupid question: any left?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

fliegerchrono said:


> That was probably how it was written in the five year plan!
> Bubble wrap envelope and the watch itself wrapped in some more bubble wrap.
> The little tag on a string was a lovely touch tough.
> 
> To improve on the packing still I would like the way some Ukrainian/Bellarussian/Kazach watch traders pack there watches, brown packing paper, string and a SEALING-WAX SEAL ?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I received a package from Ukraine once and it was wrapped in brown paper, cord around it and a wax seal!! Lovely!

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

OKEAH said:


> Nice project watch, Comrades! I sort of think it looks better than the Slava. I missed all the fun somehow... stupid question: any left?


Hello OKEAH, answering this on my mobile so I cannot give the full answer, but there us still a chance you could obtain a watch. Just take a look a few posts back at my reply to the same question from another member.(Post number 23).

Best of luck and hope to see you on the main list soon.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clyde the pointer

Love those watches!


----------



## cuthbert

fargelios said:


> I think it's a little easier in reality
> View attachment 13066355


Yes the Slava was inspired by the Super Sea Wolf that like many other divers of the era jumped on the Doxa orange bandwagon.

Unfortunately both the original and the reissue are enormous....


----------



## Uros TSI

The brushing is visible. Very nice. Put it on a Vostok leather 22mm, but I have a few options ready.

Lug gap is not nearly as bad as one might conclude seeing pictures. (I really hated the possibility of large gap).









No color specs inside of mine. But the bezel is soooo loose it almost spins on it's own.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

If the lug gap drives me nuts I think I will just put the original case in a draw and fit another case, the rest I love and it is not about authenticity for me it is about what I like.
Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Copied from the Re: WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted thread.




cuthbert said:


> I propose to wait until next Monday and if the payments aren't made we can reassign the remaining watches, but Recoil should have the last word on the matter.


Thank you Cuthbert. I agree.

Non payers out there :-
Please do not leave Meranom without payment. Meranom has put hell of a lot of effort into this project watch and after two or more years has still managed to honour the original price, So please do not leave Dmitry hanging any longer.
If you no longer want the watch ,let it go to the people in the waitlist.

Also, those of you who have not paid because you are waiting to see how much the first watches sell for before you make a decision about your intentions to buy ,clearly you have no respect for Meranom or the rest of the members of this project..Hope you get what is coming to you!


----------



## joecool

Cafe Latte said:


> If the lug gap drives me nuts I think I will just put the original case in a draw and fit another case, the rest I love and it is not about authenticity for me it is about what I like.
> Chris


Swap the case with an 090 and I think you might have something you'd like


----------



## Uros TSI

Plastic part on the bezel is all scratched. Like it has been worn already for a while ️

Can I try to buff it out somehow? Maybe using Cape cod cloth?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

Uros TSI said:


> Plastic part on the bezel is all scratched. Like it has been worn already for a while ️
> 
> Can I try to buff it out somehow? Maybe using Cape cod cloth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This is 2nd time some one mentioned scratches on bezel. Can it be a plastic cover which needs to be removed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

As far as I see no plastic protector like on SE models with aluminum insert on the bezel.

Also, the plastic is so soft I can make marks by gently pressing it with my nail. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 103ssv

You are wrong, there IS a plastic film on the bezel that needs to removed.
But it sits very firm.



Uros TSI said:


> As far as I see no plastic protector like on SE models with aluminum insert on the bezel.
> 
> Also, the plastic is so soft I can make marks by gently pressing it with my nail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush

The bezel insert is aluminium.


----------



## Uros TSI

I am really really sorry guys for the misinformation. There is invisible film protecting the bezel which is matte. There are no marks on it but the protection is absolutely invisible and really hard to start peeling of. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

#129 is here. A few notes.

First, I agree that it's a bit odd to find the watch arrive with virtually no protection aside from a padded envelope. No box, no case, no cardboard, not even an additional piece of bubble wrap. I guess these watches are hardier than we think.

Second, there are definitely quality control problems. I'm not talking about a little piece of dust under the crystal or even a few micro-particles of paint. I'm talking about a big, sharp, jagged chunk just hanging out in there -- _along _with a bunch of other stray particles.

















I'm comfortable working on watches, but it's irritating to have to crack open a pristine new piece to fix a manufacturing flaw.

Third, the dial is indeed brushed, and in my opinion it's brushed the appropriate amount. There might not be deep, in-your-face grooves etched into the surface of the dial, but nor should there be. The original Slava Diver has a nuanced brushing effect visible only under certain lighting conditions, and so too does this one. It looks absolutely phenomenal.

Fourth, these scratches and scuffs you see on the bezel ARE NOT NORMAL.









People, please: *remove the protective film from your bezels*. It may not look like it's there, but it is. (Not picking on Uros here, this is just the same post copied from the other thread)

Gently start picking at the edge and it will come away, revealing the beautiful, matte, scratch-free insert beneath.

















Movement looks good.









Final shot showing all the shrapnel I had to remove from under the crystal (and a beautiful "after" view of the matte bezel insert).









I will update with better photos when I get some daylight shots tomorrow.


----------



## Cafe Latte

joecool said:


> Swap the case with an 090 and I think you might have something you'd like


That would get rid of the lug gap, but the 09 can look a bit unbalanced IMO. My fac cases are the 670 both lug gap is not too bad, but still a shame there is dedicated metal strap.. Going to sleep on it again but as I already have a 22mm strap will probably get a 710.
Chris


----------



## cuthbert

Not impressed by particles of orange around the crystal, it makes me nervous...where do they come from?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

cuthbert said:


> Not impressed by particles of orange around the crystal, it makes me nervous...where do they come from?


Probably an uncleaned dial assembly bench , a staticly charged watch crystal attracting the offcuts from the orange plastic parts and a final assembly worker with a lot of something else on their mind.

It would probably be a good idea for Meranom to make some sort of a statement about this, also reassuring us that it's OK to open up the watches and remove the particles ourselves without voiding any warranty.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

These dials look very intricate and complex, I'm really not that surprised there may be some fragments left from manufacturing,although it is unfortunate. I would really like to know how they were made.


----------



## Uros TSI

Love this watch!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB

Uros TSI said:


> Love this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Great pictures really shows the brushing and lume . 

Billy super duper


----------



## DJW GB

Yes ..... A quick pic just arrived , no marks , running ok , very pleased.









Billy super duper


----------



## Cobia

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Copied from the Re: WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cuthbert. I agree.
> 
> Non payers out there :-
> Please do not leave Meranom without payment. Meranom has put hell of a lot of effort into this project watch and after two or more years has still managed to honour the original price, So please do not leave Dmitry hanging any longer.
> If you no longer want the watch ,let it go to the people in the waitlist.
> 
> Also, those of you who have not paid because you are waiting to see how much the first watches sell for before you make a decision about your intentions to buy ,clearly you have no respect for Meranom or the rest of the members of this project..Hope you get what is coming to you!


Hi, these are cool, they look great, one of the best looking vostoks ive seen, whats the size, price, and can i buy one if i havnt been involved up to this point?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## cuthbert

Cobia said:


> Hi, these are cool, they look great, one of the best looking vostoks ive seen, whats the size, price, and can i buy one if i havnt been involved up to this point?
> Thanks for the help.


You can still register and perhaps you can get one....

The case is 150, but the dial is very different from a standard Vostok, it's the adaptation of the Slava diver from the Soviet era:










Which was from its side inspired by the Zodiac Super Seawolf:










That's the reason why it doesn't look like a standard Vostok.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Cobia said:


> Hi, these are cool, they look great, one of the best looking vostoks ive seen, whats the size, price, and can i buy one if i havnt been involved up to this point?
> Thanks for the help.


Currently the members list is full however, there a few still to pay ,Those in the main list who do not pay will soon be replaced by the members in the waiting list .I f you are interested in owning this watch, I would strongly suggest you apply to join the waiting list as soon as possible.

Link to the thread for this watch:-*Thread: *WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted

WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted

*On the first page of this thread you will see the links for the **Registration Form and the *Registration Spreadsheet

*I would also strongly suggest that you post on that thread, your intention to buy this watch if you reach the main list.*

*Price currently is $150usd . The sizes etc are on the **first** page of the thread quoted above above.

**Good luck .*


----------



## Cobia

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Currently the members list is full however, there a few still to pay ,Those in the main list who do not pay will soon be replaced by the members in the waiting list .I f you are interested in owning this watch, I would strongly suggest you apply to join the waiting list as soon as possible.
> 
> Link to the thread for this watch:-*Thread: *WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted
> 
> WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted
> 
> *On the first page of this thread you will see the links for the **Registration Form and the *Registration Spreadsheet
> 
> *I would also strongly suggest that you post on that thread, your intention to buy this watch if you reach the main list.*
> 
> *Price currently is $150usd . The sizes etc are on the **first** page of the thread quoted above above.
> 
> **Good luck .*


Thankyou very much for your time and assistance in both PM and here mate, i appreciate it,well done to all involved, these look fantastic, one of if not the best looking vostok ive seen.

Unfortunately its 41mm which is too small for me, 43 or 44mm and id have put my name on the list.

At 150 bones its a no brainer, well done to all involved and thanks for the help cat.


----------



## Cobia

cuthbert said:


> You can still register and perhaps you can get one....
> 
> The case is 150, but the dial is very different from a standard Vostok, it's the adaptation of the Slava diver from the Soviet era:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was from its side inspired by the Zodiac Super Seawolf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason why it doesn't look like a standard Vostok.


Thanks mate, shes a beauty, if only it was the turtle size, id be all over it, great looking watch.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

DJW GB said:


> Yes ..... A quick pic just arrived , no marks , running ok , very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy super duper


From Latvia to your place in 14 hours... my word the Royal Mail have pulled up their socks since I was there.....Fantastic to hear its OK I was getting a little concerned there fo a bit.


----------



## OKEAH

Confuse-a-cat said:


> ... there a few still to pay...


Can we have a rough idea how many have not payed yet so that the bottom of the barrel, I mean list, like me, can see whether there is any glimmer of a chance?


----------



## taike

OKEAH said:


> Can we have a rough idea how many have not payed yet so that the bottom of the barrel, I mean list, like me, can see whether there is any glimmer of a chance?


info is in the spreadsheet


----------



## YanKristian

OKEAH said:


> Can we have a rough idea how many have not payed yet so that the bottom of the barrel, I mean list, like me, can see whether there is any glimmer of a chance?


Today I see that 31 await for paiments and we remain 14 on the waiting list so ...


----------



## MandoBear

Tracking says the postie's dropped mine off with my neighbour. It's going to be a long afternoon waiting to get home to pick it up...


----------



## cuthbert

Cobia said:


> Thanks mate, shes a beauty, if only it was the turtle size, id be all over it, great looking watch.


Lug to lug is close to the turtle, it's a big watch.


----------



## sq100

NR31 is here, very pleased with the result :-!


----------



## 103ssv

Arrived yesterday..


----------



## tikkathree

*Tadaaa! Thanks to all concerned*

To everyone here who steered this project to fruition, to Dmitry at Vostok.
Here's #070, he arrived on a day when I was itching for a black dial diver - what a result!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

Oh boy oh boy oh boy.....

I love it.

It's arrived here faultless, no blemishes or stray flecks of paint. Massive well done to everyone.


----------



## tikkathree

Yes, mine arrived today. Or a day previously, depending on when you read this.
You know, isn't this the most whimsically silly thread: every photo is of the same watch. Who cares eh??









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree

Cobia said:


> Thanks mate, shes a beauty, if only it was the turtle size, id be all over it, great looking watch.


Well you could swap the case....?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## sq100

And on the current strap of choice. Orange you glad it's here.


----------



## Bostok

Arrived two days ago but didn't have the time to unpack, I was lucky to get it in a decent package and with no apparent quality flaws. 

Mine will go swimming like this, I think the strap compliments the watch rather well and frankly I'm little surprised it wasn't offered directly within the watch buying page with the other options. As a bonus, the Amphibia inscription on the clasp matches the font on the dial very well.


----------



## joecool

The 1967 bronze reissue rubber strap looks the best fit for that case so far !


----------



## miroman

#102 arrived. Worst ever packaging :-d, but luckily all OK :-!.

Here it is with it's predecessor:









Regards, Miro.


----------



## Bostok

joecool said:


> The 1967 bronze reissue rubber strap looks the best fit for that case so far !


Thank you, that's what I thought and I must say I like it a lot in real life and is quite comfy. Personally I don't fancy any more orange, especially on the strap, the other option was the black 1967 bronze leather, but finally I'll keep it like this, especially going swimming with it.

P.S. sorry you retired from the project, I (and lots of others) would highly prefered a dignified company to the bunch of speculators that were welcome with open arms...


----------



## mroatman

As promised, here are a few photos in natural light, as well as the inevitable comparison with an older brother. [Edit: Miro beat me to it!]

Overall, it is a very faithful reproduction -- but not exact. Notably:

- The shade of orange used on the hands/indices does not match the original (at least the one I have), with the remake featuring a much brighter color. By comparison, the original looks to have red accents, not orange. 
- The crystal used on the project watch bends slightly around the edges, causing, for example, the date digits to mildly distort. This isn't a major problem, but is noticeable when compared to the original, which provides a comparatively "clear" view of the dial.
- The size and weight are the biggest differences, with the project watch being significantly thicker and noticeably heavier.

View attachment collage2.jpg


A few closeups with the long-lost relative.

















Two passports are included, one in English and one in Russian.

View attachment collage.jpg


Despite my critique, the watch is a gorgeous design that has been extremely well-executed. I would offer nothing but compliments and appreciation to Meranom and the organizing team.

Somehow, someway, they pulled it off. Kudos to all.


----------



## serge70

*Re: Tadaaa! Thanks to all concerned*

Cool!!
Get it on an orange NATO..


----------



## MandoBear

On the basis of "pictures, or it didn't happen..." here's mine.

















I think I may also have spotted the cause of some of the orange flecks that some folks have had on their dials and crystals. On my dial, the chapter ring is a very tight fit against the painted dial indices, and it looks (through a 10X loupe) as though a little of the orange paint has been scraped away from the sides of a couple of the indices to get it to fit. My dial and crystal is nice and clean, but if the dial hadn't been cleaned up 100% after this lttle "fitting" operation, it could explain the residue that some folks have noticed.

PS. Top job by all the project team - really happy with the watch - very distinctive.


----------



## les

*Re: Tadaaa! Thanks to all concerned*

Great looking watch indeed and IMO the strap looks great with it.


----------



## Rush

Bostok said:


> Arrived two days ago but didn't have the time to unpack, I was lucky to get it in a decent package and with no apparent quality flaws.
> 
> Mine will go swimming like this, I think the strap compliments the watch rather well and frankly I'm little surprised it wasn't offered directly within the watch buying page with the other options. As a bonus, the Amphibia inscription on the clasp matches the font on the dial very well.


I've ordered the same strap with mine, but it is destined for my ministry cased blue scubadude. My 2016 will go on an orange Bonetto Cinturini 281. Your combo looks great.


----------



## rmeron

*Re: Tadaaa! Thanks to all concerned*

How long does the lume last??


----------



## fallenmig

*Re: Tadaaa! Thanks to all concerned*

Great lume shot, how long does it last? My orange Orient Ray has seiko lume and it lasts almost whole night.


----------



## joecool

Bostok said:


> Thank you, that's what I thought and I must say I like it a lot in real life and is quite comfy. Personally I don't fancy any more orange, especially on the strap, the other option was the black 1967 bronze leather, but finally I'll keep it like this, especially going swimming with it.
> .


I agrree it is a pretty comfy strap here's the link to your strap on Meranom shop
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-silicon-strap-22mm-brown.html


----------



## cuthbert

mroatman said:


> As promised, here are a few photos in natural light, as well as the inevitable comparison with an older brother. [Edit: Miro beat me to it!]
> 
> Overall, it is a very faithful reproduction -- but not exact. Notably:
> 
> - The shade of orange used on the hands/indices does not match the original (at least the one I have), with the remake featuring a much brighter color. By comparison, the original looks to have red accents, not orange.
> - The crystal used on the project watch bends slightly around the edges, causing, for example, the date digits to mildly distort. This isn't a major problem, but is noticeable when compared to the original, which provides a comparatively "clear" view of the dial.
> - The size and weight are the biggest differences, with the project watch being significantly thicker and noticeably heavier.


Thank you for the comparison, as far as I remember the Slava also takes a 20 mm strap.

To counter your points:

1) We discussed the shade of orange at length, I think some Slavas look red because of the age. Tangerine tango is supposed to be a reddish orange but the watches look like bright orange...

2) The date position has required a redesign of the dial, the original Slava design is smaller than the Vostok therefore in order to make an harmonic design I thought to push the index out in order to compensate this difference, the position of the date window is the same as in any Amphibia.

3) The case...I wished to make a 1:1 but cost and time would have significantly increase, we waited two years to get the watches, with a custom case it would have taken as long as the Compressor.

Also I asked a thinner crown but they said it couldn't be done...in short we worked with the limits Vostok has at this point in time.


----------



## Chascomm

sq100 said:


> Orange you glad it's here.


:-d I'm reminded of one of the paint options offered on the Leyland P76; Home on th'Orange.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Did anyone in the US get the watch? Mine are stuck in Moscow....


----------



## kpjimmy

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Did anyone in the US get the watch? Mine are stuck in Moscow....


Mine is in NY customs. So next week for me.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

27 degrees Celsius yesterday in The Netherlands
Check the brushing depending on the lighting!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MandoBear

I think there may be something VERY WRONG with my new Amphibia watch....



The lume lasts all night...!!!


----------



## tikkathree

And the dial colour when the sun gets on it...... wow









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

cuthbert said:


> Thank you for the comparison, as far as I remember the Slava also takes a 20 mm strap.
> To counter your points:
> 1) We discussed the shade of orange at length, I think some Slavas look red because of the age. Tangerine tango is supposed to be a reddish orange but the watches look like bright orange...
> 2) The date position has required a redesign of the dial, the original Slava design is smaller than the Vostok therefore in order to make an harmonic design I thought to push the index out in order to compensate this difference, the position of the date window is the same as in any Amphibia.
> 3) The case...I wished to make a 1:1 but cost and time would have significantly increase, we waited two years to get the watches, with a custom case it would have taken as long as the Compressor.
> Also I asked a thinner crown but they said it couldn't be done...in short we worked with the limits Vostok has at this point in time.


I wasn't criticising, only pointing out differences. As far as I know, this was never developed with any intention of being an exact replica anyway.

As I said, "the watch is a gorgeous design that has been extremely well-executed. I would offer nothing but compliments and appreciation to Meranom and the organizing team."


----------



## zippotone

Tarquin said:


> Oh boy oh boy oh boy.....
> 
> I love it.
> 
> It's arrived here faultless, no blemishes or stray flecks of paint. Massive well done to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 13072671
> View attachment 13072673


That's a nice strap... May I know where I can buy it? It seems to fill part of the gap between the lug holes and the case.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haha

First day enjoying project watch and hammock 








I know, the strap is too small


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Did anyone in the US get the watch? Mine are stuck in Moscow....


Mine got to JFK yesterday, so hoping I get it by next weekend.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Tarquin

zippotone said:


> That's a nice strap... May I know where I can buy it? It seems to fill part of the gap between the lug holes and the case.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


Sure, it's an eBay seller named lawr389 - they are all handmade. Nice thick, soft leather which does quite nicely almost fill the lugs.

______________________________

PS - as an update on the watch, about 2 minutes after I wrote on here that "it arrived faultless" the date mechanism failed. It is now stuck between 14/15 and won't shift. I really don't want to take this one apart either.


----------



## OKEAH

MandoBear said:


> I think there may be something VERY WRONG with my new Amphibia watch....
> 
> The lume lasts all night...!!!


That's terrible Comrade!

How can you sleep with bright lume at night?

Send it back and ask meranom to put some lume from the NVCh-30 project. Guaranteed to fade in minutes! Like good old Soviet lume. Much closer to the original too!


----------



## gak

Tarquin said:


> Sure, it's an eBay seller named lawr389 - they are all handmade. Nice thick, soft leather which does quite nicely almost fill the lugs.
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> PS - as an update on the watch, about 2 minutes after I wrote on here that "it arrived faultless" the date mechanism failed. It is now stuck between 14/15 and won't shift. I really don't want to take this one apart either.


I am afraid you might have to or get it repaired and that is sad as it will mean long wait back and forth. I suspect some of those orange specs found their way in. Hope it is not the case though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7750wobble

Looks great!


----------



## Marijn2

Looking at all these beauties the wait is getting harder and harder, mine is in Moskva


----------



## Uros TSI

A little playtime with my 5€ softbox and Galaxy S7.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn

After more than a week of no tracking movement in France my watch arrived today in Toronto. Very happy with it. I currently have it on a Borealis Isofrane but I have a few other straps lying around to try too.


----------



## Bostok

MandoBear said:


> I think there may be something VERY WRONG with my new Amphibia watch....
> 
> The lume lasts all night...!!!


Unbelievable, I confirm... Congratulations and a great thank you Meranom but please, oh please, try to do something for that quality control, it's quite a pity for such a great work.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Did the watches arrive with the usual papers(Date of birth, instructions etc) ?

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

KarmaToBurn said:


> After more than a week of no tracking movement in France my watch arrived today in Toronto. Very happy with it. I currently have it on a Borealis Isofrane but I have a few other straps lying around to try too.


This looks very good...very good indeed.
Just put a very similar strap on my compressor, but now I have seen yours I'm rethinking. Never been sure about 2 piece straps on this case....If it's at all possible could you post more photos...
Cheers...Confuse-a-cat.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinrich Faust

The watch is beautiful indeed, but so far didn't see any fitting strap to it (sorry, guys, no offence). The hole is too big every time. The strap should be *really* thick at the beginning.


----------



## Uros TSI

I never worried about the accuracy of my watches but since I adore this one I looked in to it and it is at around +9-10s/day. I presume it will settle a bit with time. So this is excellent from my point of view. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

121 checking in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Did the watches arrive with the usual papers(Date of birth, instructions etc) ?


Yep.

View attachment collage.jpg


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mroatman said:


> Yep.
> 
> View attachment 13079759


Thank you for that, up until I posted my question I had seen none or even the mention of papers. I knew that the packaging had been kept to a minimum.....
Thanks again.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## MandoBear

Tarquin said:


> PS - as an update on the watch, about 2 minutes after I wrote on here that "it arrived faultless" the date mechanism failed. It is now stuck between 14/15 and won't shift. I really don't want to take this one apart either.


Before you send it back, one thing you could try is just to give the watch a couple of sharp taps with your knuckles. I know it sounds crude, but I have found that the quick-set (so called) date can be prone to sticking when you try and quick set it - and the date wheel lodges between dates. A couple of sharp knocks can be just enough to jiggle it and make it snap back into one or other position - from where you should be able to adjust it to the correct date again. Had to do this to mine - seems to be a "feature".


----------



## mroatman

MandoBear said:


> Before you send it back, one thing you could try is just to give the watch a couple of sharp taps with your knuckles.....A couple of sharp knocks can be just enough to jiggle it and make it snap back into one or other position


It's called "percussive maintenance" ;-)


----------



## scott59

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Did anyone in the US get the watch? Mine are stuck in Moscow....


Received watch this afternoon in Virginia, USA. So they've begun to reach their destinations in the States!

Looks great! And it appears to be speck-less. I paid quickly, on Friday 3/30, and it was shipped on Monday 4/2 (I suppose in the first batch sent).

My photos are beyond bad, so I'm not posting one, but I promise it looks quite similar to the ones already posted.

Last night I ordered a Barton Elite Silicon Black Top / Pumpkin Orange Bottom strap, suggested a few days ago by Kurt1962. Thanks for the idea!

And thanks again to the project team and Meranom. It happened!

Edit: #159. My number was quite a coincidence, being scott_59_, going back two years ago to when I was added to the list. Or some magic worked by recoil......


----------



## kpjimmy

scott59 said:


> Received watch this afternoon in Virginia, USA. So they've begun to reach their destinations in the States!
> 
> Looks great! And it appears to be speck-less. I paid quickly, on Friday 3/30, and it was shipped on Monday 4/2 (I suppose in the first batch sent).
> 
> My photos are beyond bad, so I'm not posting one, but I promise it looks quite similar to the ones already posted.
> 
> Last night I ordered a Barton Elite Silicon Black Top / Pumpkin Orange Bottom strap, suggested a few days ago by Kurt1962. Thanks for the idea!
> 
> And thanks again to the project team and Meranom. It happened!
> 
> Edit: #159. My number was quite a coincidence, being scott_59_, going back two years ago to when I was added to the list. Or some magic worked by recoil......


Mine was shipped on 4/2 as well but hasn't moved according to USPS in NY since 4/19. And I'm in TX. I guess some time later this week? Kinda weird that I feel the same anxious feels like when I was waiting for my Sinn lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59

kpjimmy said:


> Mine was shipped on 4/2 as well but hasn't moved according to USPS in NY since 4/19. And I'm in TX. I guess some time later this week? Kinda weird that I feel the same anxious feels like when I was waiting for my Sinn lol.


Probably to you soon, I hope. Nerve wracking, I know all too well.

On closer inspection I discovered that while my beautiful new watch has no giant orange specs, it does have a few tiny white ones. I will probably leave as is.


----------



## kpjimmy

scott59 said:


> Probably to you soon, I hope. Nerve wracking, I know all too well.
> 
> On closer inspection I discovered that while my beautiful new watch has no giant orange specs, it does have a few tiny white ones. I will probably leave as is.


Yeah. Did USPS tracking work all the way it did yours just show up?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59

kpjimmy said:


> Yeah. Did USPS tracking work all the way it did yours just show up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


For me it did mostly. Spent a few days in NY, then finally went to Philly, then quickly to Maryland and on to Virginia to my postal zip code. However the mailman never reported it delivered so according to the tracking it's still on its way to me..........

I understand the anxiety. I've survived, somehow, a couple of bad experiences with watches and the USPS, but almost always everything goes fine.


----------



## fliegerchrono

dmnc said:


> 121 checking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on that olive two piece nato!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Hard to take of my wrist!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Please Don't shoot me down everyone...
While I was removing the flecks from the inside of the crystal I saw my work watch (Beater) case just sitting there, the grey on the bezel matched perfectly to the chapter ring of the new watch, so could be the first mod?


----------



## OKEAH

All modders will be purged, their watches confiscated and redistributed to the watchless proletarians (3d waiting list members)


----------



## DJW GB

I think it ties in with the strap perfectly .

Billy super duper


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

DJW GB said:


> I think it ties in with the strap perfectly .
> 
> Billy super duper


Well, I am waiting for a Khaki /olive strap to match the original bezel and while I was removing the detritus from inside the watch the thought crossed my small mind that I may like to use this watch as a beater.
My actual work watch came off the worse for a fight with a door jamb and lost the second hand.. before you know it, Bob's your uncle and Fanny's your aunt the bast_d son of both.


----------



## fliegerchrono

OKEAH said:


> All modders will be purged, their watches confiscated and redistributed to the watchless proletarians (3d waiting list members)


..... and they will be re-educated in the Gulag.....

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## coralito

Arrived at Spain


----------



## OrangeOrange

About how long does it take for it to arrive? I'm in Hawai'i.


----------



## tikkathree

Personally I think it looks jolly marvellous and was just about to create a new thread Forum Project Watch mods: yes, why not?


Confuse-a-cat said:


> Please Don't shoot me down everyone...
> While I was removing the flecks from the inside of the crystal I saw my work watch (Beater) case just sitting there, the grey on the bezel matched perfectly to the chapter ring of the new watch, so could be the first mod?
> 
> View attachment 13085243


----------



## thewatchadude

OrangeOrange said:


> About how long does it take for it to arrive? I'm in Hawai'i.


It will take a while, probably between 3 weeks and two months. Don't panic, keep cool, it will eventually arrive but hard to guess precisley when. Trackers are useful and useless at the same so don't focus too much on their indications. My experience is that Russian Post is reliable but pretty uneven in terms of speed to deliver. Most of my issues arose from my local post service.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Everyone just chill it will take ages to arrive and tracking is often pointless, sometimes works sometimes not. Forget it is coming and it will be a surprise!
Chris


----------



## Patski

Cafe Latte said:


> Everyone just chill it will take ages to arrive and tracking is often pointless, sometimes works sometimes not. Forget it is coming and it will be a surprise!
> Chris


Totally agree! Yesterday I got my Molnija pocket watch that I wasn't expecting before a week or 2... Russian surprises!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

fliegerchrono said:


> ..... and they will be re-educated in the Gulag.....
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Please not Gulag......It tastes horrible.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

tikkathree said:


> Personally I think it looks jolly marvellous and was just about to create a new thread Forum Project Watch mods: yes, why not?


you can join him in eating gulag


----------



## BizzyC

#69 arrived in Atlanta, GA a couple of days ago. Put it on a Horween CXL handmade I had sitting around. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

BizzyC said:


> #69 arrived in Atlanta, GA a couple of days ago. Put it on a Horween CXL handmade I had sitting around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang it I'm jelly!! Lol looks great!!

I'm in TX and tracking on USPS hasn't moved from NY/JFK customs since 4/19.  Lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

MandoBear said:


> Before you send it back, one thing you could try is just to give the watch a couple of sharp taps with your knuckles. I know it sounds crude, but I have found that the quick-set (so called) date can be prone to sticking when you try and quick set it - and the date wheel lodges between dates. A couple of sharp knocks can be just enough to jiggle it and make it snap back into one or other position - from where you should be able to adjust it to the correct date again. Had to do this to mine - seems to be a "feature".


Well this was quality advice !

I tapped it all over (back, sides, crystal) and no joy - until I started tapping the bezel edge - and sure enough CLICK! The sweet spot seems to have been around the 10-11 o'clock position, if anyone's interested.

I must own 40 Vostok amphibians, most of which I have taken apart and customised - and I never knew this trick. So thank you MandoBear!


----------



## coralito

Bad news: the clock does not work properly. the seconds hand is locked, especially in the section between 16:15 and 21:45h, so I am afraid you will have to go through the workshop
Do you know the procedure to contact to meranom and repair?
i send it a email in its web but at now no respond to me for how to proceed
And sorry for my bad english


----------



## DJW GB




----------



## Roach66

Mine arrived today. I am fortunately not a member of the "random-paint-flakes-club." I collect more straps than watches, so I have plenty of options. I want to say a big thank you to everyone who made this project happen. The results are fantastic and worth the wait!


----------



## mrwomble

Roach66 - what's your favourite strap option so far?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AT1984

Question for those that have received their watch: Is the crown solid, or is it the old "stamped metal" covering the crown?

Thanks!
AT1984


----------



## Roach66

mrwomble said:


> Roach66 - what's your favourite strap option so far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


The orange Isoframe style looks best to my eyes, but I am currently wearing it with the black/orange perlon-type strap because it is the most comfortable. I have seen others complain about the gap between the lugs and the case with 2 piece straps, but that does not bother me. It's a sport watch.


----------



## gak

Unexpected arrival of my second vostok compressor while tracking showed forum watch will arrive first. Surprised to see 26 in date window too, probably it kept moving enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Looks like I'll be getting the camera out this weekend... ;-)


(BTW, Roach66, I noticed the CSW Commander NATO. Guess what I'll be trying next?)


----------



## Danilao

In Italy, with branded Raketa sunglasses & leather NATO ;-)


----------



## kpjimmy

Italians are so stylish!!


Danilao said:


> In Italy, with branded Raketa sunglasses & leather NATO ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13093579


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush

Finally received mine!
Very nice watch, but why are the lug holes drilled so damn low?! It would look so much better if they were drilled higher.


----------



## cuthbert

Rush said:


> Finally received mine!
> Very nice watch, but why are the lug holes drilled so damn low?! It would look so much better if they were drilled higher.
> 
> View attachment 13094085


Bonetto strap I see.

The holes are low because the 150 case is just a modified 090 case.



AT1984 said:


> Question for those that have received their watch: Is the crown solid, or is it the old "stamped metal" covering the crown?
> 
> Thanks!
> AT1984


I haven't received mine but the crown is solid and designed for this watch.


----------



## Chascomm

#100 arrived yesterday in Perth, Western Australia.










Water stains on the case already and the bezel is not zeroed. Obviously it's been a busy morning around the house.

Currently I've got it on the Cincy Strap Works Commander Regimental NATO that was made as part of the Affordables forum's Project Spectre. I'm now using this very versatile strap on three of my four watches having 22mm lugs. This case sits well on a NATO due to a relatively short lug-to-lug and low holes for the springbars.


----------



## Rush

cuthbert said:


> Bonetto strap I see.
> 
> The holes are low because the 150 case is just a modified 090 case.


Yes, the 281 with it's vintage / retro vibe if perfect for that watch IMO. The strap's orange and the watche's orange are very very close also.

I see, it's the 90 case with the shrouds removed. It would have been nice to modify it a step further and drill other holes.


----------



## AT1984

Thanks for the info.


----------



## AT1984

AT1984 said:


> Question for those that have received their watch: Is the crown solid, or is it the old "stamped metal" covering the crown?
> 
> Thanks!
> AT1984


I haven't received mine but the crown is solid and designed for this watch.[/QUOTE]


AT1984 said:


> Thanks for the info.


Thanks for the reply, Cuthbert!


----------



## S.H.

It wears well with a NATO strap...


----------



## redrabbit




----------



## MHe225

I'm very bummed that I've missed (out on) this project - I would have participated, especially since I'm partial to this particular case-shape. 
But I had more pressing issues* at hand and watches were not my focus - heck, had no interest at all - have swapped watches maybe 3 or 4 times over the past year ....).

Congratulations to all involved and those landing one of these watches.

PS - red rabbit: looks brilliant on the BOR |>

* only if you must know .... read here


----------



## Chascomm

S.H. said:


> It wears well with a NATO strap...
> 
> View attachment 13098923


Awesome comparison photo :-!


----------



## PolishX

Is that a Doxa beads of rice strap ? 


redrabbit said:


> View attachment 13099171


----------



## Kisifer

No16 just landed in my hands. Boy what a beauty. Pity I didn't get two. One for a daily use and one for the collection.


----------



## redrabbit

PolishX said:


> Is that a Doxa beads of rice strap ?


Nop - that's the Yobokies BoR version. Here's a review from Seiko/Citizen forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/yobokies-beads-rice-review-754927.html


----------



## cuthbert

Number 1 is finally arrived...according to the paperwork it was build the 16th of March.

Few pics:

























I installed a grey Seiko strap as it was the only one I had available now at home.









The inevitable wrist shot.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Mine arrived Saturday, pictures do not do the watch justice, it is fantastic, thank you to all who put this together. Just realized I must have thrown out my instructions, oh well, I figured it out. I have it on a watch gecko tropic. Also I was scared the watch would be too small because from the specs it sounds rather small, but it has great wrist presence, to me it wears like a 43mm

Regards,

Ren

# 80


----------



## codeture

Kisifer said:


> No16 just landed in my hands. Boy what a beauty. Pity I didn't get two. One for a daily use and one for the collection.


Feel the same.

Is it too late to queue for the second one? (may be there will be more people dropping off in second batch)

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamT1974

Here's a wrist shot of #232.

I forgot and posted its arrival in the other thread. It arrived Saturday. I set it around two minutes fast and it's crept up to around 4.25 minutes fast, but prior Amfibia experience tells me that's to be expected in the beginning. Also looks like the second hand almost hesitates and jumps around 16 seconds, so I may have a peek inside.

Overall, I'm very pleased with the end result, thankful for those who made it possible, and glad to have been able to participate.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

It has arrived in TX!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

Mine arrived too, but up at 5am (working) till Thursday so no time for pics till then. Not my fav case but growing on me, but rest is amazing. Movement might just be the only one I dont need to fettle, I put it on the timographer last night and it is 14 seconds fast dial up which is about perfect with my other Amphibia for running spot on wearing so hopefully it stays that way, will find out when I finish my shift 
Chris


----------



## messyGarage

#8 checking in
No specks inside but a slightly misaligned chapter ring, only at 12 and barely noticeable

on a DIY french navy strap, fixed bar style


----------



## Uros TSI

Love it.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Mine has arrived, very nice piece that really looks superior to the compressor IMHO. Thanks to Cuthbert, Recoil,Chascomm, Meranom and the committee (whoever you are).


----------



## kpjimmy

Couple of macros. I do have debris under the crystal but I'm fine lol.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

messyGarage said:


> #8 checking in
> No specks inside but a slightly misaligned chapter ring, only at 12 and barely noticeable
> 
> on a DIY french navy strap, fixed bar style


You made me check mine, it might be a tiny tiny bit out too, but I was under magnification trying to decide if it was right, then I thought who cares  it is such a nice watch, love your strap choice wish I could wear regular non metal straps, but unless it is metal I get a sweat rash so I cant.
Chris


----------



## cuthbert

How is the accuracy of your watches?



tokareva said:


> Mine has arrived, very nice piece that really looks superior to the compressor IMHO. Thanks to Cuthbert, Recoil,Chascomm, Meranom and the committee (whoever you are).


Yes, humbly speaking, this watch feels like a vintage Doxa or a Squale, not like a traditional Vostok.

The finish of the case is a step above standard production and SE IMO.


----------



## messyGarage

Cafe Latte said:


> You made me check mine, it might be a tiny tiny bit out too, but I was under magnification trying to decide if it was right, then I thought who cares  it is such a nice watch, love your strap choice wish I could wear regular non metal straps, but unless it is metal I get a sweat rash so I cant.
> Chris


Yup, it's such a nice - heck nice, a beauty!! - watch that "who cares" for a slight misalignment (Seiko docet :-d)
Thanks, for me it suits the watch very well. Being steel the only choice for you, I'd suggest to pick and try out, for fun, an expansion band: suits well a vintage design and are really comfortable.
I have one on a Komandirskie and love it. Yes they pull an hair or two, but are very very comfortable. And I have hairy wrists! ;-)


----------



## WilliamT1974

cuthbert said:


> How is the accuracy of your watches?
> 
> Yes, humbly speaking, this watch feels like a vintage Doxa or a Squale, not like a traditional Vostok.
> 
> The finish of the case is a step above standard production and SE IMO.


Looks like a +20 seconds/day so far.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

WilliamT1974 said:


> Looks like a +20 seconds/day so far.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Like mine...I am trying to adjust it but the lever was almost all on the plus sign...not good.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Here is mine  Off shift now so had a lazy morning messing with my new watch. Not sure about strap, might even change case for another type and keep this one safe, cant decide, will wear it for a few days liking this case though more than I thought I would.. Still not taken plastic off bezel, will do that later today so much to do but yawn first day off 
Chris


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Mine is stuck in Russia. I am loosing my hope....


----------



## Cafe Latte

I think this watch is going to be very accurate indeed, I did not even give it any real time to settle on the Timeographer 
No it is not a gun in the background (just noticed in pic) it is one of my target rifle stocks waiting for a new butt pad not in pic intentionally but next to my desk waiting for my attention. I shoot ftr and was in Australian team recently so only paper targets harmed 
Chris
Edit.. did not worry about setting lift angle
Edit 2 just tried positional variations which for a Vostok are remarkable.
Dial up +5 seconds a day
Dial forward +4 seconds a day
Crown up +7 seconds a day
Dial down -10 seconds a day
Crown down -15 seconds a day
So total for all the positions is +7 to minus 15. COSC is -4 to plus 6, but not in all positions from the worst to best it can be more so +7 to -15 is amazing IMO


----------



## Cafe Latte

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Mine is stuck in Russia. I am loosing my hope....


It wont be it will just be rubbish tracking mine apparently never escaped Russia but it is on my wrist in Australia.
Chris


----------



## Dtn8

#191 received safe and sound, super big thanks to all involved in making this project happen, this watch is Mega! 
This might sound funny but it is true, I have looked at so many previously posted photos of this watch (obsessively) that when I look at mine sometimes I have to remind myself that this one is mine, I did get it and it is on my wrist. I am very humbled and thankful for the opportunity to be able to get this watch, so a big thank you again to everyone that contributed.

To those still waiting to receive theirs stay strong! the watch is more than enough reward for your patience.

Photos or it didn't happen (apologies for not brushing lint off before taking the photo)


----------



## gak

Cafe Latte said:


> Here is mine  Off shift now so had a lazy morning messing with my new watch. Not sure about strap, might even change case for another type and keep this one safe, cant decide, will wear it for a few days liking this case though more than I thought I would.. Still not taken plastic off bezel, will do that later today so much to do but yawn first day off
> Chris


Exact same thougts here. Apart from the sharp edges inside lugs I am no more bothered about the lug holes being low anymore due to the fact that rest of the brushed finishing on case is fabulous. I am not sure any more if case swap is worth the trouble.

Any one here tried or used 160 case from Meranom? It lools like brushed but not sure if quality will be same as this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marijn2

My watch is on the wrist now too. Man o man what a nice divers tool. Real happy that I could join in at the last moment.
Thanks everyone who was involved with the realisation of this collectors item. Thanks Meranom for building this beauty. I have no specs btw and everything works just fine. Just put it on an oldskool seiko flat vent and I think it really enhances the vintage look of the watch.
Again, thanks everyone for making this happen. You really made my day!


----------



## johannthechickenman

My watch just left customs from Russia relay like how it turned out!
Johann


----------



## AT1984

Mine just left Russian customs. I ordered a ToxicNatos Admiralty Grey strap. I think it will go nice with the dial.


----------



## Bandido

cuthbert said:


> Yes, humbly speaking, this watch feels like a vintage Doxa or a Squale, not like a traditional Vostok.
> 
> The finish of the case is a step above standard production and SE IMO.


About the overall look.
Imho, 70% of this great look is about the hands and the dial and 30% about the case.
Meanwhile the case is great and brushed like some Doxa it is very unusual to see such dial and hands on the Vostoks. The dial has several levels, juicy indices and hands. They take all the attention. After the dial and hands you surprisingly notice the case and it's finishing. And yes, then you double check the manufacturer of the watches. What? The Vostok? No way!

Summary of these facts levelups the watches higher than SE. What do you think?

-=B=-

PS.
As the case is brushed such intensely, I can presume, that it will be a new looking for a long time.
The lines look robust and easy to fix if some perpendicular scratch will appear.
And this is the other ++ to the LE.


----------



## les

My number 77 Posted the 24 April arrived today, no specks. Great service, thanks to all involved. I love it. Just waiting for my strap to arrive so I might put it on a NATO strap in the meantime.


----------



## les

I must admit my watch was quite well packed as it was in a small stiff cardboard box warped in bubble wrap with the box itself in bubble wrap. The only way it could have been any better with for the box to be of hard plastic but it was better protected than most watches I have received from private buyers.


----------



## kpjimmy

Mine was in a envelope with a good amount of bubble wrap, but that was it. I can see why I got some specks due to transport. You had a box as they requested. Maybe for the first 100 only? Lol Well either way wear it in good health!


les said:


> I must admit my watch was quite well packed as it was in a small stiff cardboard box warped in bubble wrap with the box itself in bubble wrap. The only way it could have been any better with for the box to be of hard plastic but it was better protected than most watches I have received from private buyers.


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## les

kpjimmy said:


> Mine was in a envelope with a good amount of bubble wrap, but that was it. I can see why I got some specks due to transport. You had a box as they requested. Maybe for the first 100 only? Lol Well either way wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Only got mine Number 77 as somebody reneged on theirs so I had to wait and was one if the last. So glad I got it mind and those others pulled out to give me the opportunity to buy it. BTW you won't see mine on any auction site etc, this watch is a keeper for sure.


----------



## kpjimmy

Matches? RAF from Barton bands. I also cut the lower part of the band.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX

I was going to ask where you got that strap. I went with black for now but that orange and gray really makes it pop. Mine (#9 of 250) just left the customs house and should be at JFK soon then onto USPS and finally here to Alaska .. all these pieces look amazing


----------



## 2415b

That's pretty good! My last two Vostok's (Compressor and this one) were running around +40. Easy, enough to fix though. The funny thing is, I love the last one so much that I don't think I've looked at the time on it, so it doesn't really matter how fast or slow it is. lol



Cafe Latte said:


> I think this watch is going to be very accurate indeed, I did not even give it any real time to settle on the Timeographer
> No it is not a gun in the background (just noticed in pic) it is one of my target rifle stocks waiting for a new butt pad not in pic intentionally but next to my desk waiting for my attention. I shoot ftr and was in Australian team recently so only paper targets harmed
> Chris
> Edit.. did not worry about setting lift angle
> Edit 2 just tried positional variations which for a Vostok are remarkable.
> Dial up +5 seconds a day
> Dial forward +4 seconds a day
> Crown up +7 seconds a day
> Dial down -10 seconds a day
> Crown down -15 seconds a day
> So total for all the positions is +7 to minus 15. COSC is -4 to plus 6, but not in all positions from the worst to best it can be more so +7 to -15 is amazing IMO


----------



## Bandido

Just a comparison photo of modded 090 and WUS LE.


----------



## kurt1962

Love the shark mesh on the watch. Looking forward to posting pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

kurt1962 said:


> Love the shark mesh on the watch. Looking forward to posting pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, shark mesh is one of the best with this timepiece. I'm also thinking about diy paracord strap. Single colored khaki, olive or maybe a combination of 2 colours black-olive black-orange etc.

-=B=-


----------



## marcunha

New strap try out


----------



## mojoatomic

#108 arrived. Some paint flecks on dial, not enough to worry with really. +17.1 seconds per day so far, so not bad at all.


----------



## mojoatomic




----------



## codeture

The dial was slightly unaligned. Any idea what to do to align the dial?


----------



## Kamil87

Doug Fennell said:


> View attachment 13124341


Did you notice that your dial is misaligned to the left!!!??? :-O


----------



## Bandido

Kamil87 said:


> Did you notice that your dial is misaligned to the left!!!??? :-O


Is it a joke?
The alignment of the date window does not subordinate to the 9 mark alignment
So there is no any issue about alignment.

-=B=-


----------



## zippotone

Mine is waiting at the post office. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to post some pics of it.

Counting the minutes!! 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

marcunha said:


> New strap try out
> View attachment 13123841
> View attachment 13123843
> View attachment 13123845


One thing amuses me here. I have the same strap on my Vostok Compressor 2415))))

-=B=-


----------



## marcunha

can´t take the credit for finding it 

I saw it right on the first page of this topic, posted by fallenmig

"to each it´s own" 



Bandido said:


> One thing amuses me here. I have the same strap on my Vostok Compressor 2415))))
> 
> -=B=-


----------



## mojoatomic

Alignment is good. These are very, very nice watches and the fit and finish overall is well over the standard Amphibias I've purchased - to include the SE's. A little paint fleck is nothing to get rid of really. 

I'm really impressed with the movement - the quickset implementation is quite honestly, brilliant. Brutally simple and efficient. The engraving on the crown is a very nice touch as well. I would further add that the bezel itself is far beyond what I expected. It's a massive bezel compared to the normal Amphibia, very deeply scalloped along the edges and highly polished. It also has a relief, or rebated cut on the underside where it mates with the case - never ever expected to see this level of care and machining.


----------



## Bostok

Doug Fennell said:


> Alignment is good. These are very, very nice watches and the fit and finish overall is well over the standard Amphibias I've purchased - to include the SE's. A little paint fleck is nothing to git rid of really.
> 
> *I'm really impressed with the movement - the quickset implementation is quite honestly, brilliant. Brutally simple and efficient.* The engraving on the crown is a very nice touch as well.


Glad you like the watch too but what's so impressive about the movement as regard to all the other standard and SE Amphibias? Aside that is exactly the same, plus or minus a few orange spacks?


----------



## mojoatomic

Bostok said:


> Glad you like the watch too but what's so impressive about the movement as regard to all the other standard and SE Amphibias? Aside that is exactly the same, plus or minus a few orange spacks?


It's the first Amphibia or SE that I've purchased with a date complication so I couldn't say how it compares to any others that have a date. In any case, I like the movement and I'm impressed by it.


----------



## codeture

Kamil87 said:


> Did you notice that your dial is misaligned to the left!!!??? :-O


Ya, same here, it's a misaligbed to the left as well, but the date window seem alright and the crown is in the right position. I don't know which one caused the misaligned, just something a bit off.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## pechamuha

Got mine no 73 delivered to office today.
Will upload pictures once I reach home.


----------



## Chascomm

codeture said:


> The dial was slightly unaligned. Any idea what to do to align the dial?


What is this alignment issue?

Do you mean that the date number is not centred in the window? The date window has been styled to balance the hour maker at 9 o'clock, thus it extends inward towards the centre more than a date window normally would. The date wheel is a standard item so the number sits slightly to the right of the opening. The only way to fix that would be to print your own custom date wheel.

Or is there some other kind of alignment that you mean?


----------



## Kamil87

Chascomm said:


> What is this alignment issue?
> 
> Do you mean that the date number is not centred in the window? The date window has been styled to balance the hour maker at 9 o'clock, thus it extends inward towards the centre more than a date window normally would. The date wheel is a standard item so the number sits slightly to the right of the opening. The only way to fix that would be to print your own custom date wheel.
> 
> Or is there some other kind of alignment that you mean?


He means that the whole dial is slightly rotated to the left. This issue is easly noticeable in the pics posted by Doug Fennel: just look at the logo or made in Russia printing


----------



## Bandido

Have you noticed, that the strap on this photo misaligned?
It can make the illusion of slightly rotated dial.


Kamil87 said:


> He means that the whole dial is slightly rotated to the left. This issue is easly noticeable in the pics posted by Doug Fennel: just look at the logo or made in Russia printing


-=B=-


----------



## Kamil87

Bandido said:


> Have you noticed, that the strap on this photo misaligned?
> It can make the illusion of slightly rotated dial.
> 
> -=B=-





Doug Fennell said:


> View attachment 13124341


?


----------



## Bandido

Kamil87 said:


> ?


Take a look









-=B=-


----------



## Kamil87

Bandido said:


> Take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -=B=-


yes and take a look at the dial. the degree of rotation is different.


----------



## Bandido

How did you measure that?


Kamil87 said:


> yes and take a look at the dial. the degree of rotation is different.


-=B=-


----------



## Kamil87

Bandido said:


> How did you measure that?
> 
> -=B=-


I didn't measure that. That's what I see and another forum user noticed


----------



## Bandido

Kamil87 said:


> I didn't measure that. That's what I see and another forum user noticed


Ok, anybody else?
By the way, the other user keeps mum since that commentary. Maybe that user just missed the fact about misaligned thinner strap and re-checked it?

-=B=-


----------



## Kamil87

Bandido said:


> Ok, anybody else?
> By the way, the other user keeps mum since that commentary. Maybe that user just missed the fact about misaligned thinner strap and re-checked it?
> 
> -=B=-


Maybe it's just me and my eyes are wrong (I am getting old :-d), i would like to hear from other users too :think:


----------



## Bandido

Kamil87 said:


> Maybe it's just me and my eyes are wrong (I am getting old :-d), i would like to hear from other users too :think:


It is 1987, am I right? ))) yeah, the oldest man on Earth)))

Actually if you close the strap on tat picture and take a look at case's lines nrear the strap bars, you will see, that the alignment of the dial is just ok)

-=B=-


----------



## Kamil87

Probably you are right, I know that the camera lens can create such effects but other watches are spot on in pics!


----------



## Bandido

Kamil87 said:


> Probably you are right, I know that the camera lens can create such effects but other watches are spot on in pics!


This is funny...
I'm looking and looking and looking at the pictures and also begin to have a slightly probability, that you are right)))).
I'm afraid if I will look longer the probability will grow too))))

-=B=-


----------



## codeture

This is mine

I also feel it is a bit misaligned. This may not happen to all product though - may be just some are not aligned.

Just in case anyone has similar experience.









Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil87

It's hard to say from that pic but it seems pretty good to me, nice colour choice for the strap


----------



## gak

Bandido said:


> This is funny...
> I'm looking and looking and looking at the pictures and also begin to have a slightly probably of you are right)))).
> I'm afraid if I will look longer the probably will grow too))))
> 
> -=B=-


If you long enough the specks will start to fly inside the case 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

My opinion for what it is worth is people are obsessing too much. Is the dial aligned it is 1 micron to the left? Can you see it not under magnification? If it obvious at a glance? If not get over it? Love Vostoks, but you have a 150 dollar watch that should be good for half a km down and you can if you like run over it with a car and it will keep going. I am a firefighter, doing drills almost every day on shift my watch gets a soaking and bumped too, then other days it gets very hot. Last grass fire I had to put structural gloves on as hands were burning watch gets it all too. I have my collection watches but really guys lets not obsess too much, and please stop winging about how long they are taking to arrive and poor tracking IT IS NORMAL!! I now order Russian watches and forget about the order it arrives when I least expect I stopped even looking at the tracking long ago as it means nothing.
Chris


----------



## Bandido

gak said:


> If you long enough the specks will start to fly inside the case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure))))

-=B=-


----------



## pechamuha

I put mine on a simple black nato. I think it is the only forum watch in India.

After getting the watch I feel bad for having small wrists 

Sorry for bad picture quality









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone

Just got mine. Sadly, it came with a speck near the date window. I'm not going to do anything about it for now.

The inside of one the lugs is poorly finished (it seems as if someone had changed straps a zillions times LOL) . Other than that, looks great.

Quick charged the lume with a UV flashlight, and it's brighter than your average Vostok.

Here are some pics. Will probably try it with a spare shark mesh that I have.

By the way, the packaging is one the most spartan things I've seen in a while...










Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962

My watches are in New York!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time

Love that strap. Where did you get it? I'm torn between putting mine on a rubber NATO, shark mesh and now that beauty!



zippotone said:


> Just got mine. Sadly, it came with a speck near the date window. I'm not going to do anything about it for now.
> 
> The inside of one the lugs is poorly finished (it seems as if someone had changed straps a zillions times LOL) . Other than that, looks great.
> 
> Quick charged the lume with a UV flashlight, and it's brighter than your average Vostok.
> 
> Here are some pics. Will probably try it with a spare shark mesh that I have.
> 
> By the way, the packaging is one the most spartan things I've seen in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone

Another fellow member told me about an ebay seller named lawr389. GBP 23, including delivery. Definitely worth checking!!



Ketchup time said:


> Love that strap. Where did you get it? I'm torn between putting mine on a rubber NATO, shark mesh and now that beauty!


Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

gak said:


> If you long enough the specks will start to fly inside the case


If I stare long enough, I can see a dinosaur


----------



## Bandido

Chascomm said:


> If I stare long enough, I can see a dinosaur


I also see a cracked egg near that dino)))

Thanks for remembering my childhood. I had a big magazine with such stereo pics))))

-=B=-


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> I also see a cracked egg near that dino)))
> 
> Thanks for remembering my childhood. I had a big magazine with such stereo pics))))
> 
> -=B=-


I saw my book on the shelf a few days ago and wondered if my older eyes could still see these. Less then 15 seconds and I see a T Rex and what might be an egg nice pic.
Chris


----------



## les

Tempory strap as the Chinese have sent me the wrong one apparently but even that has not arrived so I bought this NATO strap in grey which isn't so bad in fact.


----------



## zippotone

Here's #185 on a mesh and a couple of lume shots










Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

Mine came too.

I am REALLY irked, irritated, annoyed, pissed off, for the following reasons:

1) The watch came too quickly. No time to prepare mentally. We're talkin' Russian AND Greek post combined!!!! Still, it came before I was able to track it properly!

2) No specks! Where are my specks, Dmitry Yurevich? Comrades, who has my specks? PM me if you do so I can send you my address! 

3) No misaligned anything damn it!!! At the beginning I thought the whole watch was misaligned, but it turned out it was my head.

4) The bezel does not wobble around freely, and is just tight enough! Bostok what is happening to you? Don't let me get started about the crown...

5) It gained only one second all day! This really sucks. What happened to the promise: Soviet Watches are the fastest!

6) The watch is just too nice overall! Too beautiful, too nicely finished. Too accurate, and far too waterproof!

7) Beautiful women stop me on the street, compliment my watch and give me their phone numbers! Big problem!

8) Everybody and their brother has the same watch! mroatman has the same watch. Chascommhas the same watch! There goes the neighborhood! Who's it gonna be next, ha? schnurrp? Russ Cook? kinaed? Mark Gordon? michele? 

9) To top it all off, the watch came with a really nice strap, that compliments it far too nicely (for a small extra fee)

10) I can’t take it off. Really, I can’t. HELP!!!!!

11) The lume! It kept me up all night. I finally had to wear one of those eye mask thingies airlines give you to fall asleep.

12) The minute hand is too phallic. So minutes are more macho than hours all of a sudden?

13) The dog wants it.


----------



## Bandido

That was the brilliant Comedy club stand-up.
Applauded standing on watches firmly.

-=B=-


----------



## cuthbert

Regarding crazy people who see imaginary misaligned chapter rings:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/lack-...rs-reissue-omega-seamaster-300-a-4702315.html


----------



## kurt1962

OKEAH said:


> Mine came too.
> 
> I am REALLY irked, irritated, annoyed, pissed off, for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) The watch came too quickly. No time to prepare mentally. We're talkin' Russian AND Greek post combined!!!! Still, it came before I was able to track it properly!
> 
> 2) No specks! Where are my specks, Dmitry Yurevich? Comrades, who has my specks? PM me if you do so I can send you my address!
> 
> 3) No misaligned anything damn it!!! At the beginning I thought the whole watch was misaligned, but it turned out it was my head.
> 
> 4) The bezel does not wobble around freely, and is just tight enough! Bostok what is happening to you? Don't let me get started about the crown...
> 
> 5) It gained only one second all day! This really sucks. What happened to the promise: Soviet Watches are the fastest!
> 
> 6) The watch is just too nice overall! Too beautiful, too nicely finished. Too accurate, and far too waterproof!
> 
> 7) Beautiful women stop me on the street, compliment my watch and give me their phone numbers! Big problem!
> 
> 8) Everybody and their brother has the same watch! mroatman has the same watch. Chascommhas the same watch! There goes the neighborhood! Who's it gonna be next, ha? schnurrp? Russ Cook? kinaed? Mark Gordon? michele?
> 
> 9) To top it all off, the watch came with a really nice strap, that compliments it far too nicely (for a small extra fee)
> 
> 10) I can't take it off. Really, I can't. HELP!!!!!
> 
> 11) The lume! It kept me up all night. I finally had to wear one of those eye mask thingies airlines give you to fall asleep.
> 
> 12) The minute hand is too phallic. So minutes are more macho than hours all of a sudden?
> 
> 13) The dog wants it.


Nice strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2




----------



## Chascomm

I am wearing this watch again today. I've been wearing it a lot. The odd thing is that whenever I wear it, at some point in the day I will use the bezel to time something. Now it is not uncommon for me to wear a watch with rotating bezel for several days in a row and never touch the bezel, or wear a watch without one and not miss it at all. But for some reason I'm using this one quite often. It is fortunate that it is such a good design. I like a bezel to be marked with all 60 minutes, and I love the unique colour, and it is very legible in moderate to bright light. The limitation is that in low light it is quite unreadable compared to some other Vostok designs due to a lack of contrasting texture or luminous pip. That's my only criticism really. If Vostok could incorporate a lumed pip on this design, then it would be a very worthy addition to Meranom's parts catalogue.

How do the rest of you feel about the bezel now that you've had some time with the watch?


----------



## Cafe Latte

Chascomm said:


> I am wearing this watch again today. I've been wearing it a lot. The odd thing is that whenever I wear it, at some point in the day I will use the bezel to time something. Now it is not uncommon for me to wear a watch with rotating bezel for several days in a row and never touch the bezel, or wear a watch without one and not miss it at all. But for some reason I'm using this one quite often. It is fortunate that it is such a good design. I like a bezel to be marked with all 60 minutes, and I love the unique colour, and it is very legible in moderate to bright light. The limitation is that in low light it is quite unreadable compared to some other Vostok designs due to a lack of contrasting texture or luminous pip. That's my only criticism really. If Vostok could incorporate a lumed pip on this design, then it would be a very worthy addition to Meranom's parts catalogue.
> 
> How do the rest of you feel about the bezel now that you've had some time with the watch?


Love it, and agree re the lume pip. I too use the rotating bezel to time stuff..
Chris


----------



## Bandido

Just love to examine this timepiece.
Cannot resist to make some photos and post them here.

-=B=-









p.s.

From 1 to 12 seconds +.


----------



## gak

Chascomm said:


> I am wearing this watch again today. I've been wearing it a lot. The odd thing is that whenever I wear it, at some point in the day I will use the bezel to time something. Now it is not uncommon for me to wear a watch with rotating bezel for several days in a row and never touch the bezel, or wear a watch without one and not miss it at all. But for some reason I'm using this one quite often. It is fortunate that it is such a good design. I like a bezel to be marked with all 60 minutes, and I love the unique colour, and it is very legible in moderate to bright light. The limitation is that in low light it is quite unreadable compared to some other Vostok designs due to a lack of contrasting texture or luminous pip. That's my only criticism really. If Vostok could incorporate a lumed pip on this design, then it would be a very worthy addition to Meranom's parts catalogue.
> 
> How do the rest of you feel about the bezel now that you've had some time with the watch?


Exactly same I feel regarding bezel. Tention on it is not too stiff and not too loose that I feel like rotating and using it or make an excuse to use it. Lume or contrasting pip would have made it more usable. More identifiable pip would take away that extra millisecond of concentration required as it is now. For me that is the case in all light situations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok

OKEAH said:


> Mine came too.
> 
> I am REALLY irked, irritated, annoyed, pissed off, for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) The watch came too quickly. No time to prepare mentally. We're talkin' Russian AND Greek post combined!!!! Still, it came before I was able to track it properly!
> 
> 2) No specks! Where are my specks, Dmitry Yurevich? Comrades, who has my specks? PM me if you do so I can send you my address!
> 
> 3) No misaligned anything damn it!!! At the beginning I thought the whole watch was misaligned, but it turned out it was my head.
> 
> 4) The bezel does not wobble around freely, and is just tight enough! Bostok what is happening to you? Don't let me get started about the crown...
> 
> 5) It gained only one second all day! This really sucks. What happened to the promise: Soviet Watches are the fastest!
> 
> 6) The watch is just too nice overall! Too beautiful, too nicely finished. Too accurate, and far too waterproof!
> 
> 7) Beautiful women stop me on the street, compliment my watch and give me their phone numbers! Big problem!
> 
> 8) Everybody and their brother has the same watch! mroatman has the same watch. Chascommhas the same watch! There goes the neighborhood! Who's it gonna be next, ha? schnurrp? Russ Cook? kinaed? Mark Gordon? michele?
> 
> 9) To top it all off, the watch came with a really nice strap, that compliments it far too nicely (for a small extra fee)
> 
> 10) I can't take it off. Really, I can't. HELP!!!!!
> 
> 11) The lume! It kept me up all night. I finally had to wear one of those eye mask thingies airlines give you to fall asleep.
> 
> 12) The minute hand is too phallic. So minutes are more macho than hours all of a sudden?
> 
> 13) The dog wants it.


Nice post, nice watch, nice strap ;-)


----------



## cuthbert

Chascomm said:


> I am wearing this watch again today. I've been wearing it a lot. The odd thing is that whenever I wear it, at some point in the day I will use the bezel to time something. Now it is not uncommon for me to wear a watch with rotating bezel for several days in a row and never touch the bezel, or wear a watch without one and not miss it at all. But for some reason I'm using this one quite often. It is fortunate that it is such a good design. I like a bezel to be marked with all 60 minutes, and I love the unique colour, and it is very legible in moderate to bright light. The limitation is that in low light it is quite unreadable compared to some other Vostok designs due to a lack of contrasting texture or luminous pip. That's my only criticism really. If Vostok could incorporate a lumed pip on this design, then it would be a very worthy addition to Meranom's parts catalogue.
> 
> How do the rest of you feel about the bezel now that you've had some time with the watch?


You know we had the discussion with Meranom, at the beginning we specified a lumed triangle and later they said it wasn't feasible, along with the sunbrushed case it's my only regret for the project.


----------



## mrwomble

OKEAH said:


> 13) The dog wants it.


Your dog's like "Duuuuuude, just chill man".

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## codeture

OKEAH said:


> Mine came too.
> 
> I am REALLY irked, irritated, annoyed, pissed off, for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) The watch came too quickly. No time to prepare mentally. We're talkin' Russian AND Greek post combined!!!! Still, it came before I was able to track it properly!
> 
> 2) No specks! Where are my specks, Dmitry Yurevich? Comrades, who has my specks? PM me if you do so I can send you my address!
> 
> 3) No misaligned anything damn it!!! At the beginning I thought the whole watch was misaligned, but it turned out it was my head.
> 
> 4) The bezel does not wobble around freely, and is just tight enough! Bostok what is happening to you? Don't let me get started about the crown...
> 
> 5) It gained only one second all day! This really sucks. What happened to the promise: Soviet Watches are the fastest!
> 
> 6) The watch is just too nice overall! Too beautiful, too nicely finished. Too accurate, and far too waterproof!
> 
> 7) Beautiful women stop me on the street, compliment my watch and give me their phone numbers! Big problem!
> 
> 8) Everybody and their brother has the same watch! mroatman has the same watch. Chascommhas the same watch! There goes the neighborhood! Who's it gonna be next, ha? schnurrp? Russ Cook? kinaed? Mark Gordon? michele?
> 
> 9) To top it all off, the watch came with a really nice strap, that compliments it far too nicely (for a small extra fee)
> 
> 10) I can't take it off. Really, I can't. HELP!!!!!
> 
> 11) The lume! It kept me up all night. I finally had to wear one of those eye mask thingies airlines give you to fall asleep.
> 
> 12) The minute hand is too phallic. So minutes are more macho than hours all of a sudden?
> 
> 13) The dog wants it.


This is so funny.

Great writing and glad you didn't experience the misalignment.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

codeture said:


> ...glad you didn't experience the misalignment.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


it's been established that it's actually a dinosaur. try crossing your eyes a bit


----------



## superxgear

Well watch #68 has arrived. Actually it was May 7 at the post office but due to vacation I picked up on May 11. Not a single isdue to report. It is stannig watch indeed. So happy for myself and all of you!


----------



## Marijn2

Edit post, removed. content was the same as in the post below. Sorry


----------



## Marijn2

Hi Komrades,
I have a small question about the project watch. Nothing is wrong with mine, no worries. When locking the crown it feels very different compared to my other vostoks.
When I lock it to seal the watch there is a sudden stop at the end of the thread of the crown tube. Not the specific vostok feel that you get when you kind of "squeeze" the rubber seals but more of a "dead stop" kind of feeling. Just for confirmation I wonder if it feels the same on your watches too.

Marijn


----------



## cuthbert

Marijn2 said:


> Hi Komrades,
> I have a small question about the project watch. Nothing is wrong with mine, no worries. When locking the crown it feels very different compared to my other vostoks.
> When I lock it to seal the watch there is a sudden stop at the end of the thread of the crown tube. Not the specific vostok feel that you get when you kind of "squeeze" the rubber seals but more of a "dead stop" kind of feeling. Just for confirmation I wonder if it feels the same on your watches too.
> 
> Marijn


Yes the crown feels rougher than the normal one, but it should be OK.


----------



## Marijn2

Okay, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## schieper

Nr. 15 arrived in holand. Stunning.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## taike

fantabulously specktacular


----------



## Tarquin

Never thought I'd find a combination for one of my Natos that I liked. But I think the way the strap visually runs into the bezel on this case type works beautifully.

Here's number 214, on a 'vintage Bond'.

View attachment 13134499









I LOVE THIS WATCH


----------



## Emg66

superxgear said:


> Well watch #68 has arrived. Actually it was May 7 at the post office but due to vacation I picked up on May 11. Not a single isdue to report. It is stannig watch indeed. So happy for myself and all of you!


That's a good looking watch.


----------



## Dr.Z

Mine has arrived. I'm quite impressed with the fit, fiish and overall quality. Worth the wait. Unfortunately I had two rather large cuts in the bezel. Almost as if it was made by a machine during part of the process as the cuts line up. At first I thought it was the protective film on the bezel but after removing it the cuts were still present. The film came off in two peices, separating at the cut lines. I think chef-lou on the forum project rebooted thread had the same problem.

Anyway, I've contacted Dmitry and it looks like he will be able to send me another bezel. I was'nt sure he would have any extras as this is a limited edition.

Anyone else with this same issue? My son has his coming soon and I hope that it will arrive without this problem.


----------



## superxgear

A little correction to my post. Today I have found a little orange spec just left from 12 mark. Practicly invisible. So I am going to do nothing about it. I also agreed with remarks about winding head. It das have a rough stop. Leather strap I have used comes from Geckota. In case somebody likes to have one like it.


----------



## messyGarage

taike said:


> fantabulously specktacular
> 
> [...]


beautiful bracelet Sir

really tasteful combination, vintage?


----------



## taike

messyGarage said:


> beautiful bracelet Sir
> 
> really tasteful combination, vintage?


New, but definitely vintage style. Folded links and retracting end pieces. Hirsch bijou product line. Saw a pic on ofrei and tracked one down on eBay 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/16-23mm-Hi...ne-Buckle-Watch-Band-Fits-Fossil/401285254324


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

*Re: WRUW May 2018 / ЧВСН Май 2018 г.*

I'm wearing my new Amphibia, but have a question for everyone after a few days with it:

Does everyone else with a Tropic style strap from Meranom have a gap between the side of the strap and the case? It's like a 21mm strap in a 22 mm lug. If I pull on it a little and slide it sideways, the springbar pops right out.

I'd hate to have an avoidable drop on a new watch. Is this common, or was I just lucky?

Edit: I have no idea why a post I made to WRUW is showing up here.


----------



## messyGarage

taike said:


> New, but definitely vintage style. Folded links and retracting end pieces. Hirsch bijou product line. Saw a pic on ofrei and tracked one down on eBay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/16-23mm-Hi...ne-Buckle-Watch-Band-Fits-Fossil/401285254324


great selection of vintage style bracelets, taking note, thank you
I usually look at Cousins uk, some nice designs and really affordable


----------



## kurt1962

I just received an update from USPS, my watches are out for delivery by 2 PM today. I’ll post pictures later if that indeed happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962

#82 and #87 reporting in! All good. I appreciate the hard work of all on this project and I'm glad I got in.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962

I went with a different strap from my collection that had a better green to match the bezel.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Here's mine on a mesh with a bezel swap. Ended up with an interesting doxa look


----------



## kurt1962

These are the bands I've tried so far. I have a shark mesh on the way









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time

All you need is a SOXA insert and a beads of rice bracelet!










DerangedGoose said:


> Here's mine on a mesh with a bezel swap. Ended up with an interesting doxa look


----------



## Ketchup time

All you need is a SOXA insert and a beads of rice bracelet!
View attachment 13139895




DerangedGoose said:


> Here's mine on a mesh with a bezel swap. Ended up with an interesting doxa look


----------



## Ketchup time

So many interesting strap combinations. Looking forward to getting my watch but still undecided on which combo;
Beads of rice
Shark mesh
Zulu diver rubber NATO
Traditional NATO in olive drab/khaki/grey with orange stripe 
Leather
Argh, so many options &#55358;&#56618;



kurt1962 said:


> These are the bands I've tried so far. I have a shark mesh on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coralito

Ketchup time said:


> All you need is a SOXA insert and a beads of rice bracelet!
> View attachment 13139895


I tried that insert, but it did not convince me
View attachment 13140169


----------



## Ketchup time

coralito said:


> I tried that insert, but it did not convince me
> View attachment 13140169


Unfortunately the link to your image isn't working for me. I've always been interested in that bezel insert on a Vostok. Curious to how yours turned out.


----------



## Ketchup time

coralito said:


> I tried that insert, but it did not convince me
> View attachment 13140169


Unfortunately the link to your image isn't working for me. I've always been interested in that bezel insert on a Vostok. Curious to how yours turned out.


----------



## coralito

Sorry for the bad link


----------



## mrwomble

coralito said:


> Sorry for the bad link
> View attachment 13140475


I dunno, I think that looks pretty good! You wouldn't happen to have a picture from face-on, would you?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## superxgear

Looks terrific. How hard it was to remove the bezel insert? Did you use any tricks?


----------



## Ketchup time

coralito said:


> Sorry for the bad link
> View attachment 13140475


I agree, looks awesome. Now let's see a heads up shot!


----------



## zippotone

And may we know what bracelet you put? Looks good!


coralito said:


> Sorry for the bad link
> View attachment 13140475


Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins

Meranom have a new universal bracelet with various end links sold separately. One of them is for the 150 case.


----------



## mrwomble

itsmemuffins said:


> Meranom have a new universal bracelet with various end links sold separately. One of them is for the 150 case.


Cool, I hadn't seen that. Has anyone tried it yet?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins

mrwomble said:


> Cool, I hadn't seen that. Has anyone tried it yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I think it's brand new. I just bought one but not for the 150 case.


----------



## AT1984

Mine is finally in NY. Only 3000 miles to go...


----------



## zippotone

Thanks!!


itsmemuffins said:


> Meranom have a new universal bracelet with various end links sold separately. One of them is for the 150 case.


Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Quickly loving this combo









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## superxgear

Looks awesome! Great combination.


----------



## AT1984

Ketchup time said:


> All you need is a SOXA insert and a beads of rice bracelet!
> View attachment 13139895


If you like the SOXA insert, I recommend the yobokies. Yeah, it costs more, but its brushed and engraved, not printed. It makes a BIG difference.


----------



## coralito

yobokies insert
steel strap: 
strap GD0198 from aliex...


----------



## coralito

...


----------



## superxgear

What's wrong with ceramic insert from Dagaz? Can be used as well.


----------



## superxgear

Looks like Dagaz insert not available yet.


----------



## cuthbert

There is no point in transforming this Vostok in a Doxa IMO.


----------



## OKEAH

cuthbert said:


> There is no point in transforming this Vostok in a Doxa IMO.


Thank you Comrade! Maybe the other way around though.. :think:


----------



## PolishX

#09/250 as arrived in Alaska safe and sound


----------



## Bandido

I have another try to substitute a shark mesh with something different. And again something bugs me here meanwhile the overall look is ok. Anyway shark mesh is the best option for me.


----------



## randb

Number 58 arrived safe and sound to Australia. This was one of the second batch I believe. Anyway, very impressed overall, the lume is great but the bezel is a little loose. Nothing I can't fix. I think I have a new favourite Amphibia.....for now.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Just realised it ticked over the date a few minutes before 12.


----------



## mariomart

Hello baby b-)

Number 71 now home with Papa, thank you to all the committee as well as to those that dropped off the list to make this happen :-!


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> Hello baby b-)
> 
> Number 71 now home with Papa,


Don't let a Dingo eat it.


----------



## PolishX

How are you guys getting those tags on the bottom of your posts


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> Don't let a Dingo eat it.


Too late ......


----------



## mariomart

PolishX said:


> How are you guys getting those tags on the bottom of your posts


Go to "Settings" and then "Edit Signature"

Almost the same as using the Advanced Post, just upload the banners you want to use and then save it. You can copy/save anyone's banner to your computer and then upload them to your signature.


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> Too late ......


----------



## OKEAH

Labradors are Canadian :rodekaart

By the way, MY dog saw it first:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/forum-project-watch-has-arrived-4678409-24.html#post46020133

And he is a genuine GREEK golden retriever!


----------



## kurt1962

Shark mesh arrived and all sized:




























Also the black silicone with orange stitching arrived:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AT1984

#205 arrived. No specks under the crystal. Everything seems fine. I have it on a Toxic NATO Admiralty Gray strap. Thanks to everyone involved in making this happen!


----------



## zippotone

I'm trying to buy a steel bracelet with and end link suitable for case 15 at Meranom's web. The bracelet is listed at $22, but when I add it to the cart it becomes $58. Anyone else having that problem? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gak

zippotone said:


> I'm trying to buy a steel bracelet with and end link suitable for case 15 at Meranom's web. The bracelet is listed at $22, but when I add it to the cart it becomes $58. Anyone else having that problem?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


probably you added all types if endlinks. cant say for sure without looking at your cart but that try to select again with only the endlink you need.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone

gak said:


> probably you added all types if endlinks. cant say for sure without looking at your cart but that try to select again with only the endlink you need.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it right! All types of end links are automatically selected by default when you add the bracelet...

I should have paid more attention 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gak

#211 have safely arrived, not unpacked and checked for specks. This one will go as a gift to my elder brother, otherwise he would snatch the one I have already.

I would like to take this opportunity to thanks all the committee members and people who helped with organizing this project including valuable suggestions from all the participants. If my memory serves me well Cuthbert was the gentleman who's project idea post I saw for the first time and I was immediately sold to the idea, so individual thanks to you as well. Like many I am also very glad how dial design ended up including hands and bezel, for me cherry on top is it says Amphibia i.e a homage to the common Amphibian design instead of limiting it to Vostok or Slava branding.

I participated from beginning and showed my full interest before mainlist existed, but some how lost track of the proceedings until 'Rebooted' thread was started and I found myself way down in waiting list. Eventually I was pushed up to mainlist while shipments had already started. I then waited quite long intentionally to give other members a fair chance and listed myself again for this 2nd piece, luckily I was offered this again. Point I am making here is that even early participants can end up in a waitlist. I would suggest dedicated sub forums should be created for projects like these, just like it happens on CMW f72, which will make it easier to track project participaton.


----------



## cuthbert

mariomart said:


> Hello baby b-)
> 
> Number 71 now home with Papa, thank you to all the committee as well as to those that dropped off the list to make this happen :-!


Possibly the best pics of this thread..and I need a good mesh for a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## kakefe

The ones who want it on bracelet.. new bracelet from meranom with endlinks compatible to 150 as well.. I use endlink and my old full brushed bracelet from meranom.. (new ones center buckles are polished)

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Bostok

Excellent combination|>


----------



## YanKristian




----------



## alkaline

#105 have safely arrived, Everything fine.I would like to say a big thank you to the committee.Thanks,thanks,thanks.


----------



## Chascomm

alkaline said:


> #105 have safely arrived, Everything fine.I would like to say a big thank you to the committee.Thanks,thanks,thanks.
> View attachment 13174519


Awesome strap.


----------



## milligan

224 arrived Saturday!


----------



## rothko

milligan said:


> 224 arrived Saturday!


224 looks very happy splashing around in the water! Nice pic.


----------



## rothko

This watch is an absolute stunner. Here is mine:


----------



## SandroGB

Watch 126/250 has arrived today! It is wonderful!!! Many, many thanks to all those who made this project possible!


----------



## SandroGB

Watch 126/250 has arrived today! It is wonderful!!! Many, many thanks to all those who made this project possible!
View attachment 13185257

View attachment 13185259

View attachment 13185261


----------



## les

New silicon strap fitted, better than the nylon jobbie I used as a stopgap.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Got it in the mail. Two months from Chistopol to Maryland


----------



## OrangeOrange




----------



## pmwas

Cool stuff!


----------



## Filski

So I am finally at my final destination here in Russia where my watches have been waiting for me for around three weeks! #189 checking in as well as another amfibia! And I was greeted in a traditional Russian fashion!!!


----------



## MEzz

#38 arrived. Well worth the wait.
On a watchgecko marine national nato


----------



## MEzz

#38 arrived. Well worth the wait.
On a watchgecko marine national nato 
View attachment 13195011

View attachment 13195013


----------



## Bandido

Day by day.


----------



## rothko

MEzz said:


> #38 arrived. Well worth the wait.
> On a watchgecko marine national nato


I was wondering how this baby would look on that exact strap. Now I know.... spectacular!!! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Hi Guys,
I thought I would upload pics of my modded Project watch  . I have kept the original case and bezel safe unmarked in my watch draw, but to be honest it never really did much for me but I always loved the dial and hands though. I hate the stock Amphibia steel bezel that was on my new case so ditched it right away and decided to temporary fit a spare Pepsi bezel I bought for another watch but it did not match as well on the other watch as I had hoped so it went in by parts draw. It should not rightly look as good as it does, oddly the Pepsi bezel seems somehow to match yet it shouldnt  I might leave it on!
What do you think?
Chris


----------



## Paw Patrol

Cafe Latte said:


> Hi Guys,
> I thought I would upload pics of my modded Project watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have kept the original case and bezel safe unmarked in my watch draw, but to be honest it never really did much for me but I always loved the dial and hands though. I hate the stock Amphibia steel bezel that was on my new case so ditched it right away and decided to temporary fit a spare Pepsi bezel I bought for another watch but it did not match as well on the other watch as I had hoped so it went in by parts draw. It should not rightly look as good as it does, oddly the Pepsi bezel seems somehow to match yet it shouldnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might leave it on!
> What do you think?
> Chris


I thought modders will be dealt with severely and the watch confiscated or something like that. Haa...

Anyway the Pepsi bezel does look odd to me but yet colourful in a nice way. Looks a bit like superman.. LOL


----------



## Paw Patrol

#26 arrived and checking in. Putting it on an unused strap for now.


----------



## tikkathree

I'm thinking of selling mine, #70, but I'm undecided. 

I've only worn it a couple of times and, tbh, by the time the project came to fruition I'd lost quite a bit of interest in Russian watches. I need to find way to make up my mind* and I'd sell it here rather than on EBAy - I feel an obligation to let someone who missed out have it. 

In the past I've gone with the instinct to move things on when there's no love but this one, somehow, is clinging on. 

Tricky isn't it?


----------



## taike

Paw Patrol said:


> I thought modders will be dealt with severely and the watch confiscated or something like that. Haa...


we were trying to give him the silent treatment


----------



## Ketchup time

Admin please delete, not sure how that picture ended up in there. Argh

Anyways, #113 arrived and as you guys can accidentally see, so did my healthy little girl!


----------



## Ketchup time

tikkathree said:


> I'm thinking of selling mine, #70, but I'm undecided.
> 
> I've only worn it a couple of times and, tbh, by the time the project came to fruition I'd lost quite a bit of interest in Russian watches. I need to find way to make up my mind* and I'd sell it here rather than on EBAy - I feel an obligation to let someone who missed out have it.
> 
> In the past I've gone with the instinct to move things on when there's no love but this one, somehow, is clinging on.
> 
> Tricky isn't it?


I hear you, I unloaded all my collection of Vostoks except my modded 710 scuba dude which has become my daily wearer/signature watch. Picked up this one but now thinking about offering it to whoever was next in line. Haven't even opened it up from the mailed wrapping from Russian.


----------



## mroatman

Ketchup time said:


> Admin please delete, not sure how that picture ended up in there. Argh
> 
> Anyways, #113 arrived and as you guys can accidentally see, so did my healthy little girl!


Congratulations! She's beautiful.

(If you go to Edit Post > Go Advanced > Manage Attachments, you should be able to remove it yourself.)


----------



## Cafe Latte

taike said:


> we were trying to give him the silent treatment


:-d Shucks 
You no like?
Chris


----------



## Bandido

Some vintage B&W shot.


----------



## Bandido

Yes, I love this combination too


----------



## Sowulo

I've just listed mine on eBay. I've tried to like it but it didn't happen... Too big and too heavy for my taste. So here it goes...


----------



## tokareva

Sowulo said:


> I've just listed mine on eBay. I've tried to like it but it didn't happen... Too big and too heavy for my taste. So here it goes...


Too big...
Too heavy...
What do you usually wear comrade...


----------



## Sowulo

tokareva said:


> Too big...
> Too heavy...
> What do you usually wear comrade...
> View attachment 13351211
> 
> 
> View attachment 13351209


I usualy wear Tissot Visodate.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Sowulo said:


> I usualy wear Tissot Visodate.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I looked it up, and it is nice, definitely not Strawberry Shortcake, but that's the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## skyefalcon6

mroatman said:


> (If you go to Edit Post > Go Advanced > Manage Attachments, you should be able to remove it yourself.)


Thanks for this - I had a post in a completely different thread that got messed up and I was able to use these instructions to fix it. :-!


----------



## skyefalcon6

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Not a stupid question at all.
> The current members list is full however, there a few still to pay. There is a small waiting list and if you are interested in owning this watch, I would strongly suggest you apply to join the waiting list as soon as possible.
> 
> Link to the thread for this watch:-*Thread: WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted*
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737.html
> 
> On the first page you will see the links for the Registration Form and the Registration Spreadsheet
> 
> I would also strongly suggest that you post on that thread, your intention to buy this watch if you reach the main list.
> 
> Good luck . and please don't spend too much time hesitating.


I wish I would have discovered this watch while the ordering phase was open. Beautiful and Affordable.


----------



## kpjimmy




----------



## Uros TSI

225/250









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## YanKristian

Few months later :


----------



## RedFroggy

#128 has a new owner ;-)


----------



## haha

RedFroggy said:


> #128 has a new owner ;-)


Congrats !


----------



## Joker68

I want one?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------

